# Winter Rims



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

I have an RS with 18"s and discs front and back. Will the factory 16" steel wheels fit?
thanks.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

yea i know for a fact they will


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just bought a set (4) from gmpartsdirect for $197.54 shipped. Dumbazz dealers want $60 to $80 each plus tax.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

I have an LTZ minus the RS package and the 16" steelies fit. I assume the brake rotors are the same size.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> I just bought a set (4) from gmpartsdirect for $197.54 shipped. Dumbazz dealers want $60 to $80 each plus tax.


:O **** gmpartsdirect canada wants $68 each. And i don't know if that even includes shipping  i need to get myself a US PO box or is someone in the Detroit area willing to have them shipped to their place and I can pick them up? lol


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

CHUV said:


> :O **** gmpartsdirect canada wants $68 each. And i don't know if that even includes shipping  i need to get myself a US PO box or is someone in the Detroit area willing to have them shipped to their place and I can pick them up? lol


WOW...they charged me $39.35 each plus $40.14 shipping.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

everything is cheaper in the US


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

JGA said:


> I have an RS with 18"s and discs front and back. Will the factory 16" steel wheels fit?
> thanks.


Yeap..You'll be fine w/16"..:eusa_clap:


----------



## JGA (Mar 15, 2011)

*Tire Pressure Monitors*



JGA said:


> I have an RS with 18"s and discs front and back. Will the factory 16" steel wheels fit?
> thanks.


Thanks for the input. So do all models have the tire pressure monitors, or is it just some models?


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

JGA said:


> Thanks for the input. So do all models have the tire pressure monitors, or is it just some models?


All the 2011-12 models have them. 2012 Chevy Cruze Compact Car Features and Specs | Chevrolet


----------

